# My Golden is dying



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this It is heart breaking. You are not alone. Many of us here have been rocked by hermangio.

As I grew up and saw so many dogs leave I realised that every day of health after the age of 10 was a true blessing. As my golden girl reached this age I knew that she was only borrowed from God and one day he would want her back. It would be her time. 

Sure enough at the age of 11 she began having slipping troubles and at the age of 12 she was diagnosed with hermangio. We are the lucky ones as many people who have lost their dog out of the blue to hermangio even before the age of 6.

It is so hard to see our best friends this way. it is funny how we can look into their eyes and be healed by their determined and sunny guiding light. However, when this light fades we must we must put their needs above our own. There comes a point where we love them so much that we have to let them go and they go back to the magical place where they came from and become our newest guardian angel. They are no longer weighed down by life's restrictions and they finally get to enjoy the rewards of heaven after taking care of us for so long. 

It is a tough journey but I encourage you to continue to make the most out of the time while she is still here. I hope that there are plenty more smiles and wags to enjoy yet. Focus on these. You know she hates to see you sad

Wishing you an abundance of healing, light and strength for you and Cloe.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

So sorry for what you're going through. Indeed it seems unfair but it is the circle of life. We're only given a short amount of time with these amazing animals and it's best if we cherish every moment, the good and bad. 

She seems to have had a healthy and happy life until recently. 11yrs is quite the age for a Golden. She seems to be suffering so your options may not be ones you like but do what's best for her. It's heartbreaking but I can assure you time will heal your aching heart. We're here for support as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your situation. I have been in a similar situation with my past dog Ivory. She had Mast cell, and we fought it bravely for two years. Yours is a shorter time of preperation, and the loss of your Cloe will be hard and sad and a grieving period of hurt, loss, and sorrow. HOWEVER, love does not have to die. You have your memories. Enjoy and savor the time you have left with your buddy. Grieve loudly. Love unconditionally. Hug, and cuddle often. And keep your memories of her close in your heart.

One day, you will cross a bridge, and there she will be.

As we believe, so is reality.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## bobframe (Sep 28, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I DREAD this with my two Goldens. Its gonna be awful. I have absolutely no advice forvyou ther than to spend as much time as you can with her now.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. As someone who has lost a few dogs, one to cancer it is just heartbreaking. I'm so sorry....


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. We have been down the hemangio road too many times. The only thing you can do is enjoy those moments you have left with you little girl. You are in the right place to talk with people who understand what you are going through.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

This is a very sad thing that every golden owner seems to go through. I work at an emergency/referral hospital, and I swear we see pericardial effusion due to hemangiosarcoma or hemoabdomens from the same thing on the spleen at least once a week if not more. Draining the fluid from around the heart can give them some more time. You could also have the pericardium removed surgically too if you had that wish. One of the vets I work with had this done with her older boy and I do believe tried some chemotherapy with him. It gave him a few more months with her before the inevitable. 

My parent's golden we lost back in March. He had a tumor on his spleen that ruptured. We also saw signs of a lung nodule and he had target cell lesions on his liver. Because my little brother goes to school across the country, we tried the surgery in hopes that he could make it. Day after day I see dogs who had this on their spleen go on to have a few more months (and some cases even a year) with it before they go. Unfortunately Grizzly passed away 3 days post op, with my wonderful co-workers doing everything they could to save him and be sure he knew he was loved.

It is never an easy thing and I swear once my boy gets a certain age, we're doing ultrasounds to try and catch things before they progress too far. >> Not like you NEED a spleen to live. 

You know your girl best, and anything that you choose to do is the best thing that you can for her. Take heart in knowing how wonderful a life she has had and how lucky you both were. It doesn't always make it that easy, but you alone will always know what is the best for her. <3


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you found us under such sad circumstances. So many of us know your pain and share your pain. You will know when the time is right to end her pain and take that pain for your own.

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that your baby and you are having to go through this.
I went through cardiac hemangiosarcoma with my 10 year old boy Toby last March. From being diagnosed with pericardial effusion, anemic and fluid in the belly due to cardiac hemangio, also nodules in spleen and liver, he lived only four days and we had to let him go because he was actively bleeding from a tumor in his heart and there was nothing else to be done. We also had ultrasounds, x-rays, blood work, IV fluids, draining fluid of his chest, (which was frank blood) done.
We were really not given any options but letting him go in peace and painlessly on day four. That was the hardest decision I ever had to make. 

I feel for your baby and you, this is a horrible cancer. You are in my thoughts. And yes, none of this is fair!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry. I have been in your shoes before. Spoil her rotten while you can.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for what you and Chloe are going through. Having lost a golden to lymphoma I know your heartache. I wish I had words to ease your suffering.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry. It is so unfair.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I lost my beautiful friend Homer back in January. He was 11. I still miss him everyday. He was my office partner, my walking partner, my best buddy.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

My heart is breaking with yours. I lost my beloved Yaichi to hemangio in the summer of 2012, just 4 months after her 12th birthday.

It also came on suddenly and hit us like a freight train.

Like your Chloe, she was my best friend and constant companion. 

In my case, I knew that the largest show of love I could give her was to let her go, when there was no hope, in honor and repayment of the years of love and devotion she gave to me each and every minute of her life.

It broke my heart forever, but I know she would have done the same for me if she was able and put in the same position.

Love is eternal and the bond you both have will never die.

I am so sorry to know you are going through what many of us have.

Enjoy every moment and share your love until you both meet again.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry. It's not fair. It's awful. I, like so many others here, have had hemangio rip my heart out. Love her, spoil her and when it's time, give her the greatest gift you can, let her go so she will suffer no more. It's so incredibly hard and I am sorry you two have to journey down this road.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry, just love her and have faith, your heart will guide your steps and you will know what to do. Your love for her will help you do what is best for her.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry  Enjoy every second with her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this.
I lost my girl to hemangio of the spleen last summer. It's heartbreaking.
When I found out, I made a bucket list for Bear of things I wanted her to experience in her time left (2 months). It was a sad time, but I treasured every moment with her. Probably more so than if I didn't know she was sick.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

my heart breaks for you...big hugs.......


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I too, walk in your shoes. My girl Bonnie was diagnosed with Osteosarcoma in her mouth 6 weeks ago. She had surgery to reduce the tumors, and now she is almost back where we started. We are living life to fullest, swimming, mudding, and hiking daily. Enjoy every moment you can, give her lots of cuddles, my heart goes out to you....Dawn


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and Chloe. I'm so very sorry. It is so heartbreaking to be faced with losing a goldie to this terrifying disease.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I lost my heart dog in April 12'. I put him to sleep because of suffering and inability to rest. It all came about in five days. When I told a friend of what had happened he said "thats a tough decision". I told him it wasn't because my guy, who I loved so much, was suffering.....it was the only thing to do. You are in my prayers as I know what you're going through.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Chole.

I know your heartache, I lost my Old Gold a few years ago to Cancer. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Chole.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I also am very sorry for your situation.Please enjoy anytime you have & know that we will all be praying for your strenth when the time comes.God bless you both.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are having to face this dear!:no: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cloe passed away-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...74-my-golden-retriever-cloe-died-morning.html


----------

